# Shoalwater, Got Pics?



## BOWTIE

*If you dont mind can you share your Shoalwater pics? Awesome boats! *


----------



## Blue Fury

23' cat


----------



## daryl1979

21 cat

Daryl


----------



## mkk

.


----------



## ReefRaft

Here is my beatter!


----------



## Justin_Time

If someone could post up a 16" we would have em' all covered.

Here is my little toy - 14.5 Cat.


----------



## nino7619

*Team Road Armor*

Team Road Armor


----------



## Fishtexx

18 Flats


----------



## Navi

ReefRaft said:


> Here is my beatter!


What kinda numbers are you seeing with that setup?


----------



## Blue Fury

ReefRaft said:


> Here is my beatter!


Love the color choice. Wish I went darker.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

14.5


----------



## rsparker67




----------



## ReefRaft

Navi said:


> What kinda numbers are you seeing with that setup?


62 WOT with my wife on board 3/4 tank of gas. Im bumping the rev limiter real often. Gonna try a 24p Bravo 1 and see what happens.


----------



## capt henry

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=429944


----------



## 1manwolfpack

16 Flats


----------



## mgeistman

21'cat


----------



## capt henry




----------



## capt henry




----------



## Justin_Time

CaptDocHoliday said:


> 14.5


I like the new burn bar. Have you found that someone on the back platform is too much weight in the rear? I'm thinking about adding one to my boat.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Justin_Time said:


> I like the new burn bar. Have you found that someone on the back platform is too much weight in the rear? I'm thinking about adding one to my boat.


The last time I had someone on the poling tower was in October. After adding the casting tower, I now fish one up front and one in the tower. If I have a third, I usually put them on the bait well in the rear, but fishing with 3 is rare for me. If it wasn't already on the boat, I wouldn't add the poling tower. The casting tower is far more useful since I have a T.Motor. The only time I pole is when its too shallow for the trolling motor blade, and so far this year we have had an abundence of water compared to last year.

But no, the weight back there isn't a big deal unless I'm so shallow I'm dragging bottom.

The poling tower is useful for storing stuff. I keep a SportBrella in there all the time, and strap my shotgun down back there during duck season.


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Here's my 19' stealth.
Gets me around pretty good.


----------



## Team Reel Slick

*2011 23' Cat*

Can't wait for my next one!


----------



## Bottom Finder

Team Reel Slick said:


> Can't wait for my next one!


From the looks of this pic compared to your avatar it looks like you crossed over to the dark side :dance:


----------



## Matagorda Hunter

Sweet rig!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Team Reel Slick said:


> Can't wait for my next one!


You already have a nice one.:biggrin:


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

Team Reel Slick said:


> Can't wait for my next one!


I really like the looks of this one, nice color combo, very different.


----------



## williamcr

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeistman

that built in step on the back sponson is sweet! i bet that works well


----------



## Team Reel Slick

Bottom Finder said:


> From the looks of this pic compared to your avatar it looks like you crossed over to the dark side :dance:


Yeah I finally got smart!! LOL Never again!! The New 23' Cat with be sporting another Mercury!!! Just can't decide for sure between the 250 Pro XS or 300 Pro XS! Leaning toward another 250.:biggrin:


----------



## Team Reel Slick

2013Shoalcat said:


> I really like the looks of this one, nice color combo, very different.


Thanks! Sold the boat on Monday. Excited about the new things the guys at Shoalwater are working on... Time will tell the story! I will post pics when she hits the water.


----------



## KeithR

I will play.


----------



## goldwingtiny

*19' Cat*

Our old 19' Cat. Wonder who has it now?


----------



## williamcr

mgeistman said:


> that built in step on the back sponson is sweet! i bet that works well


Yes it works great on and off the trailer.


----------



## mike

EXCITED to pick her up on friday. She will definatley need a good cleaning lol.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

*2012 Cat*


----------



## williamcr

mike said:


> EXCITED to pick her up on friday. She will definatley need a good cleaning lol.


Have you ever run this boat?
You don't see many 25's around.

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike

Not yet went and looked at it the other day and heard it run, walked all over it . Its a good solid BIG boat lol. The old man that has it is a family friend and says its just to much for him and his friends anymore. I'm trading him my 18' center console alum. boat for it. I think I made a pretty good deal . Do you have and tips for me on running this giant lol. Ps how fast will yours run.


----------



## Shoal Time

*2008 21' Cat*

Not the new hull design, but I still love the boat!


----------



## williamcr

mike said:


> Not yet went and looked at it the other day and heard it run, walked all over it . Its a good solid BIG boat lol. The old man that has it is a family friend and says its just to much for him and his friends anymore. I'm trading him my 18' center console alum. boat for it. I think I made a pretty good deal . Do you have and tips for me on running this giant lol. Ps how fast will yours run.


I have had 3-legacy's and none would run much more then 45mph
I have a 225ho on this one. 
The boat is a beast but it can be a hand full. I have been running the legacy's sine 1998. 
The hull in your photo looks like a 1998 hull also. 
Is the fuel tank in the deck or above deck?
That boat will surprise you on what it will do. I have carried 1000lbs on the deck of mine and the boat still performs well.
The hardest thing will be loading on the trailer.
Where are you located?

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike

In the deck , and Baytown


----------



## Jim Martin

williamcr said:


> View attachment 514870
> 
> 
> Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


What year was this one built ? I thought I had seen all the Shoalwaters, but I have never seen this one...


----------



## justinsfa

mike said:


> In the deck , and Baytown


Cool! Weren't you kicking around the idea of trading for it a few weeks ago on here?


----------



## Matagorda Hunter

Whats special about the coastline custom setup or the name says it all.


----------



## justinsfa

22' Legend


----------



## mike

justinsfa said:


> Cool! Weren't you kicking around the idea of trading for it a few weeks ago on here?


Ya but when it came down to it I've been waiting on tpwd to send me my replacement titles so I could make the trade. I even payed the extra $64 for title quick ship :-/ Quick I guess, it only took 2 weeks instead of 4 lol.


----------



## williamcr

Mike that legacy is a great shallow water boat. It's not as smooth in the chop as you may think. But it is dry.
Backing sucks though 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Hey fellow Shoalwater Boaters, is there an owners tournament out there?

I have seen other mfg's fishing tournaments but not a Shoalwater Tourney.

Anyone know of one?


----------



## Fishtexx

I have not been aware of one in the 5 years that I have owned mine. It would be cool, I would like to see some of the custom changes they have made to the different hull styles.


----------



## Marlingrinder

Man I hate to rain on this thread but I just bought a CCA boat and had I not practically stole it from the guy I would have never bought it. The hull is solid and its a pretty boat but some of the workmanship is shocking. I hear thats par for the course with the CCA boats and I truly hope this isn't indicative of their workmanship and you guys all have nicer better put together boats. I would be embarrased to have my name attached to this boat had I built it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## williamcr

That is sad they would let anything go out like that 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinsfa

Marlingrinder said:


> Man I hate to rain on this thread but I just bought a CCA boat and had I not practically stole it from the guy I would have never bought it. The hull is solid and its a pretty boat but some of the workmanship is shocking. I hear thats par for the course with the CCA boats and I truly hope this isn't indicative of their workmanship and you guys all have nicer better put together boats. I would be embarrased to have my name attached to this boat had I built it. Just my opinion though.


My 94 is still doing well... its getting regelled right now, but hell, any 20 year old hull will need that.

Is it the hull or just the rigging?


----------



## Marlingrinder

Just the rigging really. The hull and deck seem fine but some of the details are disappointing such as not using heat shrink connectors on the bus bar. I have a feeling it's more of an issue with the CCA boats. I love thier boats aesthetically and have always wanted one but a bit bummed with this one. I'm slowly rewiring and getting her right though. I'm really curious to poke around one somebody custom ordered. Who knows though maybe my expectations are askew from normally dealing with Yellowfin, Viking, Lurssen, etc.


----------



## justinsfa

Marlingrinder said:


> Just the rigging really. The hull and deck seem fine but some of the details are disappointing such as not using heat shrink connectors on the bus bar. I have a feeling it's more of an issue with the CCA boats. I love thier boats aesthetically and have always wanted one but a bit bummed with this one. I'm slowly rewiring and getting her right though. I'm really curious to poke around one somebody custom ordered. Who knows though maybe my expectations are askew from normally dealing with Yellowfin, Viking, Lurssen, etc.


If its the rigging, then you are in good shape... that can be corrected with a little time. Hull should be fine. I dont know who does Shoal's rigging.... I bought mine used.

I paid a guy 700 bucks to rig my boat... and it looked like a 3 year old did it when I got it back... complete with the greasy handprints all over my pretty white console. Half the plugs werent even connected and neither were the gauges. PM for who NOT to use in Baytown.


----------



## ReefRaft

Come guys were are all those shoalwater's at? Show some pic's....I got my wrap on today...I'll so if y'all show...


----------



## mrich10

2007 14.5 cat. 60 etec


----------



## StevieB

*2007 22' with 225 Etec.*

Up on plane and hit 60 mph is 6 seconds! BTTB!

StevieB,


----------



## Southern Solutions

No pics yet. Still trying find the right one. As soon as I do I will be posting the pics for sure. 

Nice rigs fellas...


----------



## Kwhitley

Any numbers with the 21 cat/ 250 pro xs? Should move pretty good.


----------



## mike

I finally picked up my boat and after 4 hours of scrubbing I got her all shined up. I was kind of worried if I would have enough truck to drag this thing up the ramp but the little truck that could did just fine.


----------



## Latitude 0

*19 Cat*

:texasflag


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

My Poco Gato


----------



## justinsfa

Question for you cat guys....

Is it even possible to drift fish in choppy conditions in those things? They sure sit low in the water.... seems like water would constantly be coming on deck...

It happens to me all the time.... and I think my boat sits about 3-4" higher out of the water than yalls. Just curious.


----------



## daryl1979

I haven't had water come over the sides of my boat while drifting 


Daryl


----------



## ascalise

I've drifted in 2-3' chop in the bay in the middle of a storm a few weeks ago on a 23' and nothing came over the sides or back. A couple of weeks later we took another 23' off shore in about 4' chop and only had water come over the back once idling in reverse. They don't sit very low in the water.


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Any San Antonio Shoalwater guys want to meet for a burger sometime and talk shop?


----------



## justinsfa

ascalise said:


> I've drifted in 2-3' chop in the bay in the middle of a storm a few weeks ago on a 23' and nothing came over the sides or back. A couple of weeks later we took another 23' off shore in about 4' chop and only had water come over the back once idling in reverse. They don't sit very low in the water.












You were in waves as tall as this dudes waist and didnt get any water in the boat while drifting???


----------



## daryl1979

I'm near San Antonio I'll meet up with ya 


Daryl


----------



## younggun55

Guess we need to load up some shoalwaters and make a boomvang trip if they take 4 footers without even getting the deck wet!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

justinsfa said:


> You were in waves as tall as this dudes waist and didnt get any water in the boat while drifting???


That's a baby 19. Different hull completely.


----------



## Blue Fury

Kwhitley said:


> Any numbers with the 21 cat/ 250 pro xs? Should move pretty good.


Buddy has one, it bumps 70 light and 66 loaded. Even with the jack foreman prop it runs 62 mph.


----------



## Blue Fury

younggun55 said:


> Guess we need to load up some shoalwaters and make a boomvang trip if they take 4 footers without even getting the deck wet!!


Coming from a haynie owner, you are quite hilarious. But besides that, I have broken the bow idling ahead in 20 kt winds in trinity, gotten water in the boat drifting in under 2' chop in the back. The post about 4 footers? Ya right. No way. Boat isn't long enough to get on top.


----------



## justinsfa

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> That's a baby 19. Different hull completely.


Even with a different hull, it still sits really low in the water and has low sides.

Not here to start an argument, just curious as how they perform drift fishing... I have a 22' Legend and I get water on the deck when drifting rougher water.... only over the back windward corner, so I have to put out a sock on the front to whip it around.

I know the cat hulls aren't designed for drift fishing large bays (like Galvestion), just wondering how they handle such situations... in realistic 1-2 foot chop...

Although reversing in 4 footers and only catching one over the back deck does sound like it handles it quite well... lol


----------



## younggun55

Blue Fury said:


> Coming from a haynie owner, you are quite hilarious. But besides that, I have broken the bow idling ahead in 20 kt winds in trinity, gotten water in the boat drifting in under 2' chop in the back. The post about 4 footers? Ya right. No way. Boat isn't long enough to get on top.


I was being highly sarcastic haha....some people just have no clue what a 4' "chop" is and it's quite comical.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

justinsfa said:


> Even with a different hull, it still sits really low in the water and has low sides.
> 
> Not here to start an argument, just curious as how they perform drift fishing... I have a 22' Legend and I get water on the deck when drifting rougher water.... only over the back windward corner, so I have to put out a sock on the front to whip it around.
> 
> I know the cat hulls aren't designed for drift fishing large bays (like Galvestion), just wondering how they handle such situations... in realistic 1-2 foot chop...
> 
> Although reversing in 4 footers and only catching one over the back deck does sound like it handles it quite well... lol


I don't drift in 4 footers but I've been in a good chop with no issues. The boat moves up and down with very little rocking.


----------



## Blue Fury

younggun55 said:


> I was being highly sarcastic haha....some people just have no clue what a 4' "chop" is and it's quite comical.


Agreed. I'd be scared and wouldn't go fishing lol.

I'd consider it in your HO.


----------



## williamcr

justinsfa said:


> Question for you cat guys....
> 
> Is it even possible to drift fish in choppy conditions in those things? They sure sit low in the water.... seems like water would constantly be coming on deck...
> 
> It happens to me all the time.... and I think my boat sits about 3-4" higher out of the water than yalls. Just curious.


It depends on how much you are talking about. One of my fishing buddies has the old style 21 Shoalwater cat and sometimes in big chop you can get some water on the deck but it does not stay and there is no problems. Another fishing buddy of mine has a new 21 Hayne cat and his does about the same.


----------



## younggun55

Blue Fury said:


> Agreed. I'd be scared and wouldn't go fishing lol.
> 
> I'd consider it in your HO.


I run a top drive haynie cat...deffinetly don't want to be offshore in it either!


----------



## Justin_Time

My 14.5 Shoal Cat loves the deep blue. I don't know what you guys are talkin' bout... :biggrin:


----------



## mgeistman

Same here!!



















And yes a LOT of water come over multiple times. Called for 3'-5'er's that day lol.


----------



## younggun55

If those are five footers you must be at a rig thats about a mile tall! And that guy on the bow needs to take up bball since he's about 11 foot tall scaling him off the swells!


----------



## mike

.


----------



## williamcr

Here is my girlfriend on My Shoalwater this year


----------



## Humble Fisherman

Daryl and I are going to meet at Texas Pride BBQ on the east side of San Antonio.

Any others want to join for some BBQ and boating discussion?

August 24th at 6:30.


----------



## mike

WillamCr we may have to do a buddy boat run out there at some point . I've got some more confidence building to do yet running this thing and need to work on cleaning up the wiring. 

Mike


----------



## williamcr

mike said:


> WillamCr we may have to do a buddy boat run out there at some point . I've got some more confidence building to do yet running this thing and need to work on cleaning up the wiring.
> 
> Mike


10-4
I usually don't go offshore that much.
I have a cabin in POC and she has a house in Matagorda on the river so I spend most of my time bay fishing but just let me know
I have been running this style of hull since 1998 which was the first year for the legacy

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I stack em on and the boat runs like I have just me. My customers give me complements on how smooth, fast, and dry the ride is.


----------



## williamcr

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I stack em on and the boat runs like I have just me. My customers give me complements on how smooth, fast, and dry the ride is.


You have some weight in that photo!


----------



## Chevy

*19' Stealth-Tournament Edition*

Picked this one up in March. Fish like it.


----------



## mgeistman

Never said how tall the swells actually were. I posted what the bouy survey said for the day.


----------



## bayfly74

Shoalwater


----------



## Exploder

Just picked her up yesterday!


----------



## shoalcat23

2012 shoalwater 23 cat


----------



## Humble Fisherman

This is my little ride - skinny, skinny, skinny!


----------



## DSL_PWR

2013 21 Shoalwater


----------



## HAYBL

My 2012 23 Cat


----------



## artyfishall

My 2013 23 Cat


----------



## CalhounFishing

Good looking rigs guys


----------



## Rudefish

2012


----------



## leadhead10

Im starting to lean more towards buying one of these beast soo.. Lets see some more pictures of the Shoal Cats!!


----------



## efish

*2013 cat*

She's for sale now


----------



## BlueWave86

shoalwater 21


----------



## daryl1979

Here is my 21 Cat


----------



## bradleyb

Here's our oldie but goodie 19' Tournament.....


----------



## leadhead10

Good looking boats guys! I currently have a 22 Legend but am thinking about getting into a bigger boat like the 23 Cat.


----------



## Jkingtx

*2012 Shoalwater 21C*

2012 Shoalwater 21Cat with 200HP SHO with Alpine H20 stereo system


----------



## chasentail

*14.5 & 23'*

14.5 & 23'


----------



## blwn93lx

here is mine


----------



## Yorktown Slam

*my 21 cat*

here's my 21' shoalwater cat....


----------



## ziggiey

*I'll play 21 Cat 250 HO*

21 Cat 250 HO.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Poco Bueno

ziggiey said:


> 21 Cat 250 HO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very nice looking rig. Whats top end speed with a light load and heavy load?

Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Fishing

23' with 250 SHO.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yorktown Slam said:


> here's my 21' shoalwater cat....


Nice ! Great colors

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Rudefish

A shot of mine


----------



## dbarham

Rudefish said:


> A shot of mine


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry

Here is my 2016 23









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry

Should have game a little more info. Sanchita has a 250 sho on back. Really wish I added a second power pole to her.

She is incredibly fast (for me), I'm running a 4 blade os1, wide open everything right with 2 guys I'll run 53. With a load 49 or so, though i usually run 40 or so. I'm not in that big of a hurry. Rpm's match my speed.

I will say add the trim tabs, doesn't take much tilt to make it porpoise, my boat likes to be one notch down on the tabs for optimum running.

I can run in about 6-8" fairly easily. I've never goosed it it tried just because I'm not in the need to sprint out of the shallow, but 12-14" to get up isn't a problem. 

It handles rough water well, I usually slow down to around 25-30 in anything more than 1.5'

Water will come over the bow in anything over 2' when anchored and occasionally when drifting. The only cat I've rode in better is the pescador, but loaded the shoal water is 15k less completely rigged the same. 

Fuel economy is solid on my boat. I can run all weekend over the ULM and burn about 30 gallons. 4-5 hours per day of fishing.

Ride is very dry, and it eats small chop. 

Highly recommend.

I highly recommend waypoint marine. The best sales and mechanics folks I've been around. Jared and Jeff truly do whatever they can to get you going. I will be a lifetime customer with them.

One thing. I absolutely recommend. 

Go to an in hull transducer for your nav, the hull disrupts everything when running. I can't be going more than about 5-10 miles an hour before mine cuts out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggiey

*Numbers*



Poco Bueno said:


> Very nice looking rig. Whats top end speed with a light load and heavy load?
> 
> Ray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


66.5 two people, 20 gallons gas, double oiling break in, Merc 25 Bravo xs at 5700 rpms. Still need to run it and play with jackplate and trim. Should run high 60's may touch 70.


----------



## dkeeton1

2016 Shoalwater 23' with Evinrude ETC 300

Waypoint Marine


----------



## dirtdobber

My 19 cat


----------



## Shoal Cat

'07 21 Cat 250 SHO


----------



## 88shoalwater

1988, 17ft flats. 90 yammy 2 stroke. Grew up in it with my dad, hope to have my kids grow up on it too. 
Had stringer work and redeck with new gel coat by George and crew at south tx boat works last year.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puretexn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## calvinbr

*My 2008 18' Flats*

Here is my 2008 Shoalwater 18' Flats


----------



## Woods&Water

I have spent 3 years in a Shallow Sport and the last 7 in a Shoalwater 23 cat. All I can say is if you're wondering if you should get a Shoalwater.... JUST DRIVE ONE!!! I had back issues from the Shallow Sport smacking the water but now I stay dry and have a smooth run everytime. GREAT BOAT!!


----------



## Redassassin

*21sc/250sho*

Had her about a year now and little by little been getting everything setup just right on it. I love this rig more and more every time I take it out.
Big thanks goes out the Jared and Waypoint Marine. If your looking at buying a Shoalwater these are the guys you want to buy it from hands down! Had Cory at Aluma-Tech in Sweeny build a different seat base with rod holders then had everything rhino lined. Josh with Full Throttle Boat Works hooked me up with a 20p Bravo1XC prop that is just what this boat needed. 60-61 @ 5900 light 56-57 fully loaded and gets up easily jacked all the way up. Cruises 45 @ 4500.


----------



## geistmjw

23' Shoalwater, 300 G2 ready to go.....


----------



## fito1411

Just got it! Thank you Waypoint Marine!


----------



## barronj

*ditto, thank you Waypoint Marine!*

2015 Shoalwater 21' Cat


----------



## Adam s

My 18 flats on the bottom and two 19 cats


----------



## Capt. Neal Flanagan

21 Cat


----------



## blitz_81

23'


----------



## FISHIN COUG

23' SWC seas all kinds of blood & fishing!


----------



## Exploder

FISHIN COUG said:


> 23' SWC seas all kinds of blood & fishing!


Awesome! When I had my 23' shoalwater cat down in the keys, I got all kinds of different looks. Several people came up to me because they wanted to see the boat. I guess not many of them around there.


----------



## FISHIN COUG

Not many like ours around. Only similar boat I saw in the two years I lived there was a 25 Dargel. Was pretty diverse for the reef, offshore, back country, spear fishing, bully netting, & lobstering. Very cheep on fuel too.


----------



## shoalwatercat6169

My 19 cat!


----------



## BigE24

My 19' Shoalwater Cat


----------

